
Which industries can BlockChain (the technology used in Bitcoin) can disrupt? - Vinay6666
Since a lot of interest is being shown towards the blockchain technology now, wanted to know which are the top industries that can see revolution with this technology
======
gjvc
The most obvious class of transactions which may see a benefit is those which
are a matter of public record in nature, such as buying a house or car.

"Private" business networks such as the likes of SWIFT have different
reporting requirements and may not require it.

I am probably missing something, so as Andrei Alexandrescu said one in a talk
"go on, ruin me". :-)

